# MacBook feuchtgewischt.. Jetzt spinnt die Tastatur



## C Punkt (20. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,

habe heute, wie ich es eig immer gemacht habe meine MacBook 2015 (12") Tastatur mit einem feuchten Tuch das in etwas Spülmittel getunkt war abgewischt und ich befürchte es könnte etwas zu feucht gewesen sein, denn danach funktionierte sie nicht mehr, beim hochfahren konnte ich das Passwort nicht eintippen und auch das shift lichtchen leuchtete nicht.. nochmal hochgefahren, dann kam der graue Hintergrund mit den hilfeoptionen: Passwort vergessen/Tastatur wird nicht erkannt/anders Konto verwerden oder so..

 da kam dann bei jeder taste ein g und manchmal sah es so aus also würde eine taste hängen, weil sich das Feld dann unendlich mit einem Buchstabe füllte..

 Nun ist es schon etwas besser, bin zum Desktop gekommen, jedoch kommt bei w immernoch v und und oftmals macht es töne als würde ich eine taste gedrückt halten.. habe auch schon gefönt und auf den kopf gelegt, aber seither kein Fortschritt mehr.. kann sich das noch legen? falls nicht,  was kostet so eine Tastaturreparatur für gewöhnlich? ist leider älter als 2 Jahre

Habe mich leider erst zu spät informiert wie man im Falle eines möglichen Wasserschadens handelt muss.. also schon einiges falsch gemacht

habe das MB natürlich mehrfach eingeschalten um zu checken ob es mittlerweile besser geht (ging ja auch zunehmend besser) ..da ich mich jetzt zum ersten mal über wasserschäden informiert hab wird mir das das letzte mal passiert sein..

dann auch gelesen man soll den akku schnell ausbauen und nahezu panisch gestern abend eben versucht das Ding auseinander zu nehmen (bin technisch null begabt..) natürlich habe ich alle schrauben rausbekommen, bis auf die letzten zwei, die sind völlig ausgenudelt nun und jetzt musste der Akku die nacht drinne bleiben :/

Falls ich mir jetzt das richtig Werkzeug und Isopropanol (aus der Apotheke?) besorgen, meint ihr ich bekomm das alles auch selber hin oder mach da vermutlich noch mehr kaputt als ohnehin schon und ich sollte es besser zu Gravis bringen?..

 Und kann man aufgrund der Symptone eine Aussage über die Art des Schadens treffen oder könnte sich das so verhalten aufgrund verschiedener Ursachen


----------



## pain474 (20. September 2017)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du mit Isoprop die Restfeuchte gut rauskriegst. Müsstest dann eine Spritzflasche haben, mit der du überall was reingibst und dann das MacBook kopfüber legen, damit das im Isopropanol gelöste Wasser rauskommt. 

Ansonsten mal mit einem Föhn versuchen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. September 2017)

Du hast immer noch Wasser in der Tastatur.
EIn iPhone hab ich mal nach 14 Tagen wieder hinbekommen, nachdem es ganz kurz ins Wasser gefallen war - mit ganz viel Glück.

Die Schrauben wirst Du nur mit viel Glück rausbekommen, wenn der Kopf zerschrammt ist (ausbohren, ölen, wirken lassen, Restgewinde mit Stift rausdrehen).
Die Demontage ist gruselig: Retina MacBook 2015 Teardown - iFixit.
Das MacBook ist sehr stark zusammengeklebt.

Wenn du nicht so bewandert bist, laß das Gravis machen und hole Dir einen Kostenvoranschlag (der kostet um die 50.- EUR+Apple-Aufschlag).
Setz Dich hin, ehe Du den Endbetrag liest.

Es werden um die 500.- EUR werden, wenn nur die Tastatur betroffen ist.
Das waren es jedenfalls bei der letzten Reparatur.

Wenn es mehr Teile zu tauschen gibt, kann es das doppelte werden.


----------



## C Punkt (20. September 2017)

Hm also es is ja auch nicht wirklich massig wasser drüber geschüttet worden..   haltet ihr es für wahrscheinlich dass das logicboard was abbekommen hat? Dann wär die Reparatur vermutlich nicht mehr lohnenswert.. wenn schon ne einfache Tastaturreparatur 500€ und mehr kosten soll..

Selbst dann lohnt es sich ja kaum, das war eines der ersten 12" macbooks, gibt's bestimmt günstiger mittlerweile..  vlt ist es also erstmal das beste auf den kopf zu legen und zu hoffen dass noch was trocknet?


----------



## taks (20. September 2017)

Ich würd das Ding mal ne Woche kopf über trocknen lassen. Aber nicht auf die Heizung legen oder Föhnen. Mit Föhnen bläst du das Wasser nur tiefer rein...
Akku drin lassen, da geht vermutlich sonst noch mehr kaputt wenn du den versuchst aus zu bauen.

Dann nach einer Woche versuchen ob die Tastatur wieder normal funktioniert. 
Wenn ja -> alles gut.
Wenn nein -> mal ne externe Tastatur versuchen. Wenn die funktioniert wird nur die Tastatur hinüber sein.


----------



## C Punkt (20. September 2017)

ok und Akku abkoppeln? Dürfte dann nicht so aufwendig sein und dennoch den zweck den Strom wegzunehmen erfüllen oder?

Tastatur funktioniert extern super, hab ich schon probiert.. aber 500€ lohnt sich ja auch schon kaum..


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. September 2017)

Ich hab das IPhone in die Sonne gelegt, das hat wahrscheinlich geholfen.
Aber bei dem Wetter wird das wohl nichts.

Und wenn Du Pech hast, setzt sich der Kalk aus dem Wasser auf den Leiterbahnen ab und zerfrißt sie langsam.

Der Tipp mit der externen Tastatur ist gut; vielleicht kann man ja noch die Daten retten.

Bei Apple ist die Sicherungsfunktion ja sehr gut.
Da bekommt man die Daten wieder vollständig zurück, auch auf ein verändertes Gerät (andere Festplatte etc.).


----------



## C Punkt (20. September 2017)

Daten sind längst gerettet, der MAc funzt ja einwandfrei, nur die tasten spinnen ab und an :/  

Also was empfehlt ihr? komplett auseinander und isopropanol? oder nur auseinander? und wenn ja komplett oder nur Tastatur raus? oder nur Akku ab?


----------



## tobse2056 (20. September 2017)

Einfach abwarten und nicht nutzen, Tastaturen brauchen ihre Zeit zum trocknen...ich hab schon sehr viele  Tastaturen mit Flüssigkeiten geflutet  .. aber nach 1-2 Wochen gingen sie alle wieder.


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2017)

Warten, das kann sich nach einigen Tagen geben.


----------



## rhalin (20. September 2017)

Habe schon eine Tastatur mit Hilfe von Reis gerettet, der zieht die Feuchtigkeit an. Einfach völlig darin begraben und ca. eine Woche warten.


----------



## C Punkt (20. September 2017)

habs jetzt mal von der Batterie abgeklemmt und kopf über hingelegt.. und warte ein paar Tage.. 

"nur die Tastatur kaputt" is gut, die is mit dem trackpad zusammen nd kostet 500€ ersetzt


----------



## pain474 (21. September 2017)

Oder vielleicht für ein paar Stunden in einen 40°C Ofen stecken.


----------



## airXgamer (21. September 2017)

pain474 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht für ein paar Stunden in einen 40°C Ofen stecken.



Würde ich NICHT machen - du weißt nicht wie warm die einzelnen Teile werden. Auf KEINEN FALL MIT AKKU ERHIZEN.


----------



## pain474 (22. September 2017)

Der Akku wird im Betrieb und beim Aufladen wärmer als 40°C. Wüsste nicht was bei eingestellten 40°C passieren soll. Das sind humane Temperaturen und von selbst kann sich da doch nichts 
weiter erhitzen.


----------



## taks (22. September 2017)

pain474 schrieb:


> Der Akku wird im Betrieb und beim Aufladen wärmer als 40°C. Wüsste nicht was bei eingestellten 40°C passieren soll. Das sind humane Temperaturen und von selbst kann sich da doch nichts
> weiter erhitzen.





			
				apple.com schrieb:
			
		

> Mac-Notebooks: Betriebstemperatur
> ...
> Die Umgebung, in der Sie Ihr Notebook verwenden, sollte folgende Bedingungen erfüllen:
> - Betriebstemperatur: 10 bis 35 °C (50 bis 95 °F)



Nur so als Info. 

Auch wenn da das Notebook keine eigene Wärme produziert würde ich es sein lassen.


----------



## C Punkt (23. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

 so heute morgen hab ich mich getraut alles wieder zusammen zu bauen.

 Alles scheint wieder einwandfrei zu funktionieren, bis auf die R taste, die scheint nun einen etwas stärkeren druck zu benötigen.. man würde sich wahrscheinlich mit der zeit dran gewöhnen..aber natürlich interessiert mich ob man das vlt nicht doch reparieren kann ohne gleich die ganze oberschale auszuwechseln.  
 Kann man den einzelne Tasten ersetzen? (und damit meine ich nicht die schwarzen Käppchen oder das weiße Butterfly raster) Das Ding scheint echt korrodiert zu sein.. (sieht man ja auch an der grünen farbe :IMG 2996 - Free Image Hosting) trotzdem hat es für mich den Eindruck dass es sich dabei eher um einen daraus resultierenden mechanischen schaden handelt.

 Habe jetzt provisorisch ein stück tape über die mitte der Rückseite tastenkappe geklebt und so funktioniert es bisher einwandfrei. Könnte ich auch damit leben, bevor ich stattdessen 450€ für die gesamte Oberschale zahlen müsste.. Trotzdem würde ich gern wissen ob es eine andere Möglichkeit zur Reparatur gibt..

 Mir ist natürlich auch bewusst, dass das nicht heißt dass alles im MacBook heile ist und dass noch Folgeschäden auftreten können..


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. September 2017)

C Punkt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so heute morgen hab ich mich getraut alles wieder zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Alles scheint wieder einwandfrei zu funktionieren, bis auf die R taste, die scheint nun einen etwas stärkeren druck zu benötigen.. man würde sich wahrscheinlich mit der zeit dran gewöhnen..aber natürlich interessiert mich ob man das vlt nicht doch reparieren kann ohne gleich die ganze oberschale auszuwechseln


Kontaktspray (für Elektronikteile) druntersprühen bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät und eine Viertelstunde einwirken lassen.
Überreste abwischen.
Danach die Taste mehrfach schnell betätigen, das Gerät einschalten und testen.


----------



## C Punkt (23. September 2017)

Hi, danke für deine Hilfe! 
Hast du schonmal unter so eine Mac Butterfly taste drunter geschaut? Da ist blöderweise so eine transparente Plastikschicht drüber verklebt, sodass ich wohl mit dem spray nicht an die richtigen stellen komme :/  
Meinst du es macht Sinn das Plastik versuchen loszubrechen? Auf dem Bild kann man das ganz ordentlich sehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. September 2017)

C Punkt schrieb:


> sodass ich wohl mit dem spray nicht an die richtigen stellen komme :/


Das Wasser ist doch auch dahingekommen ...?


C Punkt schrieb:


> Meinst du es macht Sinn das Plastik versuchen loszubrechen? Auf dem Bild kann man das ganz ordentlich sehen.


Hör' endlich mit der unmotivierten Bastelei auf, da geht nur noch mehr über den Jordan.


----------



## C Punkt (23. September 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist doch auch dahingekommen ...?
> Hör' endlich mit der unmotivierten Bastelei auf, da geht nur noch mehr über den Jordan.




ja das muss da iwie drunter gelaufen sein, kann das natürlich auch mit dem spray versuchen unten durchfließen zu lassen.. wenn du das empfiehlst..

Mit welcher unmotivierten Bastelei hab ich denn bisher was an meinem mac gefähredet?  mit dem tapestreifen kann ich doch wohl nichts kaputt machen.. Ich frag ja nur was ich machen soll, ich muss ja nicht selbst basteln, wollte wissen ob es ein alternative Methode gibt außer oberschale auswechseln, wenn ja lasse ich das auch gern ein profi "motiviert" basteln...


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2017)

Also: spray and pray.


----------

